# [H-Destromath] die traditionsreiche Raidgilde Veritas et Aequitas sucht dich!



## shureido (15. Februar 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen bei "Veritas et Aequitas",

*Gildenzusammenhalt, viel Spaß und gemeinsames, erfolgreiches Spielen* &#8211; leider sind diese einfachen Grundsätze heutzutage nicht mehr selbstverständlich.

Doch umso mehr legen die Mitglieder von Veritas et Aequitas Wert darauf, eben diese Dinge zu wahren.

VeA ist eine *Traditionsgilde*. Viele der Mitglieder kennen sich schon seit über 5 Jahren und haben gemeinsam einige virtuelle Welten erobert. Die ersten Gehversuche als Gilde unternahm VEA zu WoW-Classic Zeiten. Nach einer langen und erfolgreichen Zeit im MMO RIFT, sind wir nun wieder zurückgekehrt in unsere "alte Heimat" WoW. Back to the roots könnte man sagen.

*Wir spielen auf dem Server DESTROMATH.*

Wir sind gemeinsam erwachsen geworden und lassen es nun etwas gemütlicher angehen. Unsere Ideale bleiben aber unverändert:

*Unser Gildenkonzept: Klasse statt Masse!*

Mit viel Ehrgeiz, Engagement und dem Interesse, die eigene Klasse zu perfektionieren, raiden wir schon seit Jahren gemeinsam.

Du suchst eine Casual-Gilde? Dann bist du bei uns falsch?
Du suchst eine Hardcore-Progressgilde? Auch dann bist du bei uns falsch?

*Wir raiden "Hardcore-Casual".*

Das heißt: Jedes unserer Mitglieder legt Wert auf sein Real-Life, will die Zeit, die er in das Spiel investiert, aber nutzen.

Eine optimale Raidvorbereitung, bestmögliche Verzauberungen und  bestmögliche Skillungen sind Grundvoraussetzung für jeden "VeA".

Dank dieser Einstellung waren wir nicht nur in game stets erfolgreich, sondern haben über die Jahre viele Gildentreffen organisiert, die Gamescom besucht und sind im RL-Freunde geworden.

*Wir suchen&#8230;*

...Spieler, für die der Erfolg der Gilde an erster Stelle steht.

...zuverlässige Spieler. Nur so können wir unserem "Klasse statt Masse"-Konzept treu bleiben.

... 20+ (Altersdurchschnitt: 30)

&#8230; Spieler, die sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen und kritikfähig sind.

&#8230; Spieler, denen eine überschaubare Gilde lieber ist, als eine, in der man nicht einmal mehr weiß, wer noch alles dazugehört.

&#8230; Spieler mit Humor.

&#8230; Spieler mit Headset! Nur so kann man das "VeA"-Feeling wirklich spüren und die normalen, lustigen und verrückten Leute kennen lernen.

Unsere Raidzeiten:

Sonntag: 19:00/20:00 - 22:30 Uhr
plus Mo/Mi - wird gerade abhestimmt 

Du solltest grundsätzlich Zeit haben REGELMÄSSIG am Gildenleben teilzunehmen!

Lust bekommen?

Dann nimm dir etwas Zeit und bewirb dich!  ---> *WWW.VEA-GILDE.DE *

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung,

Du kannst dich jederzeit in game informieren bei  Khelmaron, Kíhon, Moppsn, Moppsen

Hier sind die Battle-Tags, um leichter mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen:

Moppsen#2569
Kihon#2440
tehh3r0#2489
Joko#2916
Khelmaron#2973


----------



## shureido (28. Februar 2016)

push it!


----------



## shureido (1. März 2016)

Go go go


----------

